# Win A Council House



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

WIN A COUNCIL HOUSE

Good morning and welcome to a brand new edition of 'ASYLUM'.

Today's program features another chance to take

part in our exciting

competition: Hijack an airliner and win a council

house! We've already

given away hundreds of millions of pounds and

thousands of dream homes,

courtesy of our sponsor the British Taxpayer. And

don't forget, we're now

the fastest growing game on the planet.

Anyone can play, provided they don't already hold a

valid British passport,

and you only need one word of English: 'ASYLUM'!.

Prizes include all-expenses-paid accommodation,

cash benefits starting at

£180 a week and a chance to earn thousands more

begging, mugging and

accosting drivers at traffic lights. This

competition is open to everyone

buying a ticket or stowing away on one of our

partner airlines, ferry

companies or Eurostar.

No application ever refused reasonable or

unreasonable. All you have to do

is destroy all your papers and remember the magic

password: 'ASYLUM'.

Few years ago 140 members of the Taliban family

from Afghanistan were flown

Goat Class from Kabul to our international gateway

at Stansted where local

law enforcement officers were on hand to fast-track

them to their luxury

£200-a-night rooms in the fabulous four star Hilton

Hotel. They join tens of

thousands of other lucky winners already staying in

hotels all over Britain .

Our most popular destinations also include the

White Cliffs of Dover and the

world famous Toddington Services area In Historic

Bedfordshire.

If you still don't understand the rules, don't

forget there's no need to

phone a friend or ask the audience, just apply for

legal aid. Hundreds of

lawyers, social workers and counsellors are waiting

to help. It won't cost

you a penny, so play today; it could change your

life forever.

Iraqi terrorists, Afghan dissidents, Albanian

gangsters, pro-Pinochet

activists, anti-Pinochet activists, Kosovan

drug-smugglers, Tamil tigers,

bogus Bosnians, Rwandan mass murderers, Somali

guerrillas...COME ON DOWN!

Get along to the airport, get along to the lorry

park, get along to the

ferry terminal. Don't stop in Germany or France .

Go straight to Britain and

you are guaranteed to be one of tens of thousands

of lucky winners in the

softest game on earth.

Everyone's a winner, when they play 'ASYLUM'.


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

Comments removed by Mod (RK07) - No personal attacks are allowed.


----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

tt don said:


> Personal attack removed.


This isn't funny because for the most part it is too near the truth for comfort.

Whatever the truth of the matter and whether or not rogerman actually holds these views as true or just sees some humour in the tongue in cheek reflection of the actuality of the situation, I fail to see why you think it is OK to hurl personal insults which to my mind are far more unacceptable than a little off colour humour.


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

i dont give a crap about his jokes, but its sad for the people he is tryin to make fum of. iraq and afghansitan have been destroyed by britain so why shouldnt they come here.. britain was made by slavery and theft of its colonies. so isnt is just a case of we get what we deserved.. we raped and plundered nations so now they here to take from us.. the queens jewels arent hers, they belong to india/pakistan. and thats jus one example.


----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

I think the humour in the OP is aimed more at the softness of the British system rather than the proclivity of these people to sponge off us. As a nation, we are getting what we deserve, not because of past issues but because we are a soft touch. Such people look to move to better their quality of life (who can blame them) but I don't buy that they're coming here to extract payment for historic wrongs, it is because we, in the form of our government, are too weak / stupid to do anything about it compared to other "1st world" nations.

Whichever way you read it I guess the point remains that most people find reasoned argument and probing of other's opinions acceptable but not full on abuse.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

i agree with both points. in britain we are too soft for our own good. but at the same time we should realise that that the peeps who wanna come here are suffering lots and its sad for them to have to leave their homes. we're quick to go to war so we should deal with the consequences.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

[smiley=gossip.gif]

*Good job you can hear what those little guys are saying.*


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Sisttr said:


> I think the humour in the OP is aimed more at the softness of the British system rather than the proclivity of these people to sponge off us. As a nation, we are getting what we deserve, not because of past issues but because we are a soft touch. Such people look to move to better their quality of life (who can blame them) but I don't buy that they're coming here to extract payment for historic wrongs, it is because we, in the form of our government, are too weak / stupid to do anything about it compared to other "1st world" nations.
> 
> Whichever way you read it I guess the point remains that most people find reasoned argument and probing of other's opinions acceptable but not full on abuse.


Personally, I think this hits the nail on the head.

ttdon mentions Iraq and Afghanistan only in a posting above - a fair point with a reasoned argument as to why they might want to come here.
BUT, I ask the question about why do most of the immigrants from other nations we haven`t bombed want to come here too if not to take advantage of our soft touch? After all, they have passed through a few other countries of the EU and crossed the channel before arriving here.


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

As stated .. DHSS benefits / housing / free furniture - the list is endless :? :x


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

At the end of the day. . . . . . . .

_ITS . . . . . A . . . . . . JOKE :lol: :lol: :lol: _

This is not a forum for political debate [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]

Now lets get on with the war


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

rogerman said:


> WIN A COUNCIL HOUSE
> 
> Iraqi terrorists, Afghan dissidents, Albanian
> 
> ...


It's pretty personal to attack all the above groups of people and on other TT forum threads there have been extremely personal attacks against Robert Mugabe. It's a disgrace to write personal comments about mass murderers. Killers and terrorists have feelings too.

At least that's what politically correct Britain is all about.


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

huggy said:


> At the end of the day. . . . . . . .
> 
> _ITS . . . . . A . . . . . . JOKE :lol: :lol: :lol: _
> 
> ...


Well said [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

